# File Record Segment xxxx is unreadable.



## Norske

File Record Segment xxxx is unreadable.

Ok so I am having a huge problem that I'd like fix. If you also know methods for what to do in the future to prevent this from happening again (second time a HD has failed on me) I'd appreciate it.

Anyways so here's my setup:

CPU: P4 2.8GHz c
MOBO: Abit AI7
RAM: 2 512MB Mushkin 3500 Level II (Running at 2-5-2-2)
The hard drive: Maxtor 6Y200PO

My problems first happened after a random bootup (meaning I hadn't changed anything while I was previously using the computer, just had shut it down for the night). Windows took about 10 minutes to load, and I was having some hardware issues. After looking around at different sites and FAQs, one thing lead to another and I decided to flash my BIOS. ABIT recommended using their new and "wonderful" program called Flashmenu. After downloading this program I downloaded the latest BIOS for my MB. I backed up my old BIOS using Flashmenu then flashed to the latest BIOS and rebooted.

Here's where my problems began.

The computer booted up and I got the checksum errors, and since this was the first time I've ever flashed a BIOS I was not accustomed to this error (I'm fairly sure it's normal after flashing, please tell me if I'm wrong). After googling around a bit the first recommendation was to clear the CMOS (I later found out that Flashmenu is supposed to do this anyways). I shut down the computer, unplugged the power, waited 30 seconds, set the jumpers, waited another 30 seconds, put the jumpers back into place, plugged in the power and booted up. I received the Checksum error again and chose the option to boot up with defaults by pressing F1(I didn't realize BIOS settings needed to be changed again, noob error here). So the PC booted up and of course windows wouldn't load since I hadn't changed my memory timings (When I built the PC, I had this problem from the beginning and changing the memory timings was the only fix). I didn't realize this at first and so after more google and more reboots I finally entered the BIOS and changed the settings. I forget where I found this info, but somewhere on a message board someone with my same setup highly recommended running everything at these settings:

2-5-2-2
3 Volts to the RAM
3:2 DRAM:CPU Ratio

I changed these settings and loaded up Windows. 

This is when I found out I was missing sectors on my hard drive.

Norton system utilities loaded a program called "Norton Protection" and tried to repair the log to drive E: This program would then crash and then I'd get Hardware Installation messages for my IDE channels and those would both fail. Initally I could not even access the hard drive, ie I would open it in Windows and there was nothing that could be found on the drive. I loaded up Norton Utilites and ran the "Norton Disk Doctor" program. After an hour of it doing things, I had most of my hard drive back in order, save for about 10 GB of bad sectors. 

So I now sit here on my laptop, with this problem on my hands. For starters I would like to know how to backup properly, and exact methods. I was using this hard drive as a backup for some files on my C drive, but I never had backup for the E drive. 

So what should I do? The drive is 200 GB and I'm missing a good deal of music that I aquired in my Naptser days along with homework assignments over the year, and all of my pictures. I don't want to do anything to risk further corruption of the hard drive or those sectors where the data I want is saved, so my computer is basically a huge metalic paperweight at the moment.

Thanks for any help if you can, and let me know if I can provide any more information.


----------



## Old Rich

Sounds like the drive is a history major . . I would buy a new hard drive, Install the operating system (XP?) apply all Microsoft and Anti Virus updates.

Then temporarily attach the old drive and copy over the files that have not been corrupted.

wrs


----------



## Norske

I should note that the corrupt drive is my slave. My boot drive is unaffected. Seagate and Maxtor have both given me problems, I think the only one left is WD since that's the only drive I haven't had issues with.


----------



## Jedi_Master

Howdy folks...

The Checksum errors are fairly common after flashing the BIOS...

As far as datra backup I use Norton ghost to back up to CDR ( it will also make them bootable ), I'll then use Nero ( or what ever burning software you use that supports it ) to to create backup files of each cd, and store them else where on another pc or drive...

As far as data recovery on the drive, it may be lost, you might try the Norton Disk editor to unmark the bad sectors click me for details, then check in the BIOS to make sure it is reading the drive right, the drive may not be bad just the BIOS reading it wrong, causing Windows and Norton to read it wrong...


----------



## Norske

Norton Disk editor won't work because 1. It's for FAT file systems and 2. It says it won't recover data that is stored on those bad sectors.

I'm thinking I should go buy a floppy drive and try to flash my BIOS back to a previous version.


----------



## easy2rhyme

Were you able to get your hard drive fixed? I have a similar problem.
This started after I changed my meory card to Mushkin. I am on a similar config. P4 2.4/ 2 256mb Mushkin DDR2700 333mhz, 120gb maxtor drive...
Windows 2000 Advanced server... 
Not sure what the problem is... Any help is appreciated...


----------

